# While in my deer stand I heard and seen strange geese



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't have a picture but the other evening while sitting in my stand I heard sounds like a broken goose or something I looked up and seen a whole flock of very white colored birds looked like geese but didn't sound like a normal Canadian goose does this sound like snow geese maybe I've never seen a snow goose but anyways they were very cool to hear and see big birds too I'm not a big bird person 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The two flocks of snows I've ever seen/heard sort of reminded my of a group of beagles. Higher pitched than Canadas.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a gr8 youtube video of snowgeese. Is this what they sounded like?




ya gotta love it
later ya'll
donm


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Had a flock of a dozen fly right over me two weeks ago in Valley City. Well within shotgun range, but I was bowhunting.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Could also have been swans. Saw a group of 12 last year about this same time when a cold front pushed them south.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

After watching the YouTube yup they were snow geese thought they might have been but never seen them in Ohio before they weren't quite as noisy but none the less cool site for me like I said I'm not a bird person but unusual birds are cool they acted like they wanted to land I. The corn but it wasn't cut so they kept flying location south of mt gilead about 5 miles 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

glad to hear you found out what they were. i was going to suggest they might be cranes. we were hunting a wildlife area last year and these big birds came over, making the darndest sound i had ever heard. a guy at the check station said they were cranes.
sherman


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad the video helped you out. I have found Youtube to be my goto site for lots of stuff.
later
donm


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

dmills4124 said:


> Glad the video helped you out. I have found Youtube to be my goto site for lots of stuff.
> later
> donm


snow geese are usually in huge flocks. 200+. ive seen a few flocks of 2hun or so every now n then on sandusky bay. but while hunting in chardon ive seen flocks of 3hun + and more. with my 70 + canada goose spread i didnt have a chance to decoy a flock so huge. it is an awsum sight though.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

snow n blue geese are the same species. cept they are in different stages of their color phase. once thought to be 2 different species.


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

alumcreeker said:


> I don't have a picture but the other evening while sitting in my stand I heard sounds like a broken goose or something I looked up and seen a whole flock of very white colored birds looked like geese but didn't sound like a normal Canadian goose does this sound like snow geese maybe I've never seen a snow goose but anyways they were very cool to hear and see big birds too I'm not a big bird person
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I beleive that you saw swans.... arn't they cool birds to watch... bassatac


----------

